# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  My Evolution By Natural Selection Program

## Needcatscan

I'm a software developer and was bored over the weekend, so I wrote this program.  http://rakandachil.bounceme.net/Evol...Program_V4.exe 

If anyone is familiar with Richard Dawkins' program, this will be familiar, you enter a string (letters and basic punctuation) and then it uses a mutation rate to determine how many iterations through selecting the most "fit" string before it reaches the string you enter.

There is also a Boeing 747 mode which is sarcastic for what creationists say evolution is (it's like a tornado in a junk yard randomly creating a Boeing 747).  So this mode the mutation rate doesn't matter.

Anyway, some fun for people who are bored.

PS.  requires .net framework 2.0, also it's an exe file, but I swear on my lack of a god, it's not a virus  :smiley:

----------


## Ne-yo

If it's not God inspired Im not touching it.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Rakjavik

Pretty sweet man. I haven't messed around with Dawkins' version but yours is pretty neat. It took me a little bit to figure out what the 747 part of it was until I figured out the whole sarcasm part of it. Good job.

----------


## DrunkenArse

It took 7068 iterations to get to "creationists are idiots"

----------


## Rakjavik

20468 Interations for the word "the" in 747 mode. 1667 for Natural Selection. So I guess the Creationists are right. It's not very likely that a 747 could randomly piece together. Natural Selection is much more  :wink2:

----------


## Needcatscan

I tried the word 'carrot' in 747 mode, I stopped it after 27,000,000 iterations.

I'm currently doing the whole first chapter of my new book with a .02% mutation rate; I'm guessing about a week to complete, we'll see.

----------


## Rakjavik

No one else is going to try this? By the way, don't put in any apostrophes. It doesn't work.

----------


## Marvo

I'm not sure why this program is interesting or entertaining in any way?

----------


## DrunkenArse

Who moves these threads?  This should have at least gone in the science section.  It's just as fair to have it in the religion section though because they talk about the diversity of life all the time!  They say that evolution is a religion as well. So do they want to exclude other religions from the religion forum?

----------


## Needcatscan

what the hell?  I put this in the religion section for a reason.  Apparently someone didn't realize that evolution is a hot topic in the religion vs science world.  

I am requesting this be re-moved back to religion/spirituality.

Anyway. . .  If anyone cares, here are results from the first chapter of my book:

10 days, 3 hours, 9 minutes, 45 seconds
3,386,301 iterations
17,134 characters correct at .02% mutation rate

The next 2 are really long so I'll post them separately.  First the goal, then the results.

----------


## Needcatscan

Goal:

inside.  "please, don,t stop," she whispers.  her fingers flow over his, entwining with the rhythm of passion.  nikolai feels her stiff nipples press against him with fervor.  she,s nearing climax, he feels her body shudder with anticipation.,,"skye," he whispers softly in her ear.  his next thrust sends them both off the bed and flying swiftly upward, nik feels the rush of air rushing by his cheek.  the bed grows smaller and smaller in the distance, forgotten in the heat of the moment.  he looks up and reaches out with his hand towards the deep-purple sky.  it suddenly collapses like a deflated balloon and encapsulates them in a sphere of silk.  the sun shines rays of lavender light through the sphere, illuminating it brightly.  the enclosure is void of external sounds-nik only hears skye,s soft cries and the reverberations of their quick, heavy breathing.  he lifts his left arm and moves it in a circular motion.  they twirl around midair until she is resting on top of him.  she falls down on his chest and laughs softly, then whispers,  "let,s never stop.  let,s stay here forever."  she rises up on his hips and back down again rhythmically.  he breathes harder.,,"okay," he manages in between breaths.,,the climax comes.  he grabs hold of her-her brown hair smothering his nostrils in her sweet smell-and thrusts with all his strength.  she cries out as his seed spills into her and his pelvis becomes slick with her juices.  she collapses and falls over next to him in the soft cocoon.  the silk caresses her skin as she slides down the purple sphere.  the tingly sensation is like no other except their love-making.  nikolai knows this, that is why he created it again.  she continues to stroke her body on the enclosed sanctuary, entranced with every caress.  he watches, enjoying every second.  minutes, maybe hours go by.  a quiet beeping is heard, seeming to resound inside their refuge.  not again, he thinks.  he feels her fading.  she looks at him, saddened.,,"already?  you promised.",,he yells out "clarity,"  but to no avail,  she is fading and there was nothing he could do.  the ringing becomes louder and louder.  the world turns black, nikolai,s vision darkens and he awakens ,,outside.  he opened his eyes, expecting an alarm clock to be going off, but only finding silence and a sliver of morning sunshine coming through the blinds of his window.  he looked over at the clock,  seven am.  he sat up and shook his head, trying to hold on to the image of skye and. . .  was it the silk cocoon again?  he couldn,t remember, although he was sure it would come back to him later in the day, that,s the way his dreams usually worked.  some people remembered dreams immediately after but completely forget them later in the day while others are the complete opposite.  nikolai fell into the latter category.  he tried to think of where the name skye came from.  he couldn,t remember that either.  what was still etched in his mind like stone was the feeling of floating in the air, the feeling of semen rushing through his lower body, begging for release.  he remembered the soft feel of her breasts, the taste of her saliva, the smell of her hair.,,he breathed in deeply.  now all he could smell was his pile of dirty laundry in the corner.  his taste buds were filled with the delicacy of "morning breath" and he felt only drowsiness with a slight hint of depression.  he pulled up his covers and looked down.  not even an erection to show for hot dream sex, he thought.  guess that was all well and good, considering he had a roommate sleeping ,, feet away from him.  if he didn,t have a hard-on then there was a good chance that he wasn,t moaning or humping the bed in his sleep.,,nikolai looked around confused.  wasn,t he startled awake by something?  some kind of alarm. . .  but there was no alarm going off, his or his roommate,s.  maybe it was just his brain telling him to wake up.  he didn,t know, he was sure he wouldn,t care in about a half hour.  his first class wasn,t for another hour, but his dream had once again left him in a state of bodily unrest while his mind just wanted to collapse back into sleep.  he tossed and turned for thirty seconds and gave up.,,he got up and stretched his legs and arms.  monday.  he just loved mondays.  his hangover was a sweet reminder of yesterday,s drinking.  his light brown hair was greasy, his dark brown eyes had the product of six hours of sleep gathered in the corners.  he yawned and headed out of the dorm room and towards the bathroom for a hot shower.  ,,twenty minutes later nikolai was back in his room, refreshed and ready for another day of virginia state.  although this semester had consisted more of text messaging under the table while the teacher lectured while simultaneously attempting to perfect the ability of sub-vocalizing into an earpiece like a ventriloquist.  very few students could sub-vocalize well enough for the microscopic chip placed discreetly in his or her ear to recognize the words while concurrently moving his or her lips little enough to not be noticed by the teachers.  it was an art, one that he currently sucked at and had been rebuked multiple times in class for doing.  his goal was to perfect it by the end of the semester, however unrealistic.,,anton was up and doing his routine of morning exercises when nikolai entered the room, toweling off and completely naked.,,"hey nik, oh,  let me turn around,"  he made a big show of facing the opposite direction.  ,,"anton, cut it out," nikolai said.  "you know i don,t give a shit.",,anton was something out of a fairytale, an anomaly, god,s big mistake, he broke every stereotype rule in the book.  he was ,,,, the color of dark chocolate, toned body, and was horrendous at every sport he had ever tried.  he had grown up in the projects of richmond, virginia and went to the worst schools in the city.  but he was a genius, at everything.  he managed a full scholarship to vsu and was now on his second year, with a ,.,, and double majoring in psychiatry and english literature.  he was also gay.  not flamboyant gay, he didn,t walk down the street in pink shirts with sentences saying "i like guys" printed on the front or talk like a bleach-blond-haired high school cheerleader.  he was quiet and kept to himself.  nikolai suspected it had to do with not fitting into the black crowd because of his lack of interest in sports and most white people were intimidated by a large black guy.,,he had to admit, he was a little freaked out when he was told he was being put with a black guy from the projects his freshmen year, but the stereotype that he expected to walk into the dorm quickly faded away as he saw posters of various alternative and popular rock bands plastered on his side of the room.  then when anton told him he was a psychiatry,english major and wasn,t on the football team, nikolai felt right at home.  ever since their first semester they quickly grew to be best friends and repeatedly requested to be roomed together each semester.  ,,anton was busy talking to him about something, he tuned back in to reality as he pulled on the rest of his clothes and turned around.  anton turned around and looked at him expectantly, which then turned to annoyance.  "you weren,t even listening were you?",,nik shrugged.,,"okay, which was it this time?  the room, or the girl?  oh wait."  anton looked at his watch.  "must be the girl." ,,"i told you, i,m done with that damn room.  and which girl?",,"you know, your dream girl, skye right?",,"i dream of a lot of different girls, how do you know that i was dreaming of her?",,"you,re always up at seven when you,re with her.",,"really?"  nikolai asked curiously.  he hadn,t really paid attention, but anton noticed everything.,,"seven on-the-dot, every time.  you,ve got one accurate mental clock.",,"yeah, i guess so.  something keeps waking me up.  i think. . .  something buzzing.  no.  beeping.  it,s some kind of alarm, or at least this last time, and i think other times before too, i,m not positive.",,"this must be one hell of a girl for you to have her etched in your subconscious as well as you do.",,he thought back to his dream.  "yeah. . .",,"what you need is a real girl, one that you actually can touch.  not something i know much about, but i heard straight guys really love them," he jested.,,"you ever had a lucid dream before anton?  it,s more real than you think.",,"i,m not a dreamer, you know that.",,"everyone dreams, it,s a matter of whether you remember it or not.",,"so you,ve told me before.",,"anyway, i gotta get going," nik said as he pulled his backpack around his shoulder.,,"you,re class doesn,t start for another ,, minutes," anton stated while looking at his watch.,,"thanks for the tip," nikolai said grinning as he went out the door.  anton flashed him a smile and closed the door at his back.  ,,nik headed out of the dorm and onto the quiet campus.  at ,,,, am things were still rather quiet, the hustle and bustle of college students usually didn,t start until a little before ,, when the first classes started.  he sat down on a bench right outside his dorm and put his backpack down.  he pulled out a cigarette and lighter, lit up, and took a long drag, closing his eyes and tried to remember his dream.  slowly-every so slowly-images would flash through his mind,s eye.  he saw skye on top of him, and then an image of a purple sky quickly appeared and disappeared.  slowly he pieced the whole dream back together.  after he was satisfied that he remembered most of it he pulled his laptop out of his backpack and started typing away in his dream journal.  he wrote as much as he could remember,  sights, sounds, smells, sensations.  he drew a picture of skye,s face-his laptop was equipped with a special pen which he could use directly on the screen to draw images-slowly pulling it out of memory, feature by feature.  there were already hundreds of entries.  he separated out the ones that involved skye, his latest entry brought the count to twenty-seven.  once again the drawing of her was nearly identical to the others, every detail of her was carved deeply in his mind.    ,,"hey nik," a voice sounded as a fist punched his shoulder from behind.  nikolai quickly shut the laptop and turned around. ,,"hey will.",,"what you doing out here so early?",,"just getting some fresh air," he said, taking another drag.  ,,"ah yes, nothing better than fresh tobacco smoke," he joked as he sat down next to nik and took out his own pack of cigarettes.  ,,"have you read the paper?" will asked.,,nikolai sighed.  "what is it this time?"  will was what the church liked to call a recreant,  someone who hated the government and the church and all they stood for.,,"fucking government,s done it again.  there was a peaceful protest against the islamic war on campus at uva and they marched in and arrested all of them for suspected terrorism.  they even put one guy in the hospital for trying to quote the first amendment.",,"not much good in quoting something that doesn,t exist anymore.",,"yeah, no shit.  and here, they arrested a hundred members of a mosque in kansas for bombing a patriot church.  how much you want to bet that,s a load of horse shit?"  will spit on the ground.  "that,s what i think of this fucking country man.  as soon as i,m out of college i,m getting the hell out of here.  if the founding fathers, well hell, if any of the deceased presidents saw what state the country was in now they would roll over in their graves.",,"history does have a way of repeating itself.  think of world war ii.",,"yeah, but the difference is the us won,t admit to being a communist state.  they hide behind a bunch of political bullshit and still somehow try to convince everyone we,re a democracy.  you know what this country,s problem is?",,"lack of patriotism?",,nik had had this conversation with will many times before.  every time something new popped into the newspaper, will was there talking against it.,,"i,m being serious nik.  the church of patriotism is the disease of this country.  i still blame bush back twenty years ago for invading iraq.",,"why?  you can,t blame him for what president walken is doing two decades later.  shoot, if you,re gonna blame someone, blame the islamic radicals who flew planes into the world trade center, or blame the shiite caliph who declared america to be the enemy of god.",,"america is the enemy of god, or allah anyway, the government and the church has seen to that.  i tell you. . .",,"hey will, i gotta get to class," nik said cutting him off.,,"okay, no problem.  but hey,  you coming to my club next week for the first meeting?",,"i,m surprised your club hasn,t been shut down yet by the college.",,"so am i actually.  so are you coming?",,"we,ll see.  i,ll let you know.",,"okay, later then.",,nikolai got up and grabbed his backpack and headed towards his class.  ,,it,s not that nik didn,t care about politics or the current state of his country, he was actually quite concerned.  but he followed a certain philosophy,  why worry about something you can,t change?  he was a ,rd year college student majoring in art-it,s not like that was the best field to make a damn bit of difference in politics.  besides, most of america was satisfied with the current state of government, it was the young against the old.  the younger crowd was abhorred by the obvious trampling of freedom while the older generation felt safe and secure against the outside world of evil muslims.  and not just muslims anymore-now hindus, buddhists and jews were starting to see persecution from patriots.  christianity was the only religion ,in the us, that joined with patriotism, forming a hybrid of god and country, a solipsistic oligarchy of patriot and christian teachings where the president ruled and the people are watched over by a patriarch in the heavens.  surprisingly enough, the zealous compound of beliefs bonded pretty well.  christians kept their god and their faith, but all their focus and attention went to patriotism and their country,  one nation, while under god became an afterthought.  classic religion was being overrun by this new religion, religion that centered on something you could feel and touch, something people would protect and fight for until the death.,,who could blame them though?  even nikolai sometimes became seduced by the church of patriotism,s messages and the overwhelming feeling of pride and power that came along with the songs of the united states, glory and conquests.  only sometimes though. . .  ,,while the older generation felt safe behind their walls of tyranny created by the new patriot act, the young felt the withdrawal of rights, the reduction of freedom.  freedom of speech was something of the past.  you could get up in front of a crowd and call jews kikes and muslims towel-heads, but if a patriot is referred to as a dirt-fucker-or one of the other many epithets created for patriots-he or she would be arrested.  the action happened much more at colleges because the largest majority of people who didn,t consider themselves patriots-or just didn,t give a shit-were college students.  this is the category nikolai put himself under, he just didn,t care.  he wasn,t raised religious and he could tolerate the college-mandated patriotism services once a week and be content.  not will though.  will had to be in the midst of it, trying to cause as much chaos as he could manage.  let him, nikolai thought.  i,m not going to get involved.  he walked to history ,,, in the marshal building.              ,,history was one of the classes he hated.  it wasn,t so much that he didn,t like learning about the history of the world or of his country, it was the fact that so much of it was bullshit.  history books had been all but rewritten in the last decade.  the united states this, the us that.  it was enough to drive nikolai crazy, especially american history.  world history was bearable in his freshmen year because it involved other countries and he could overlook the embellishments about the united states easily enough.  not in american history, he was so tired of it that he just started tuning it out and not paying a bit of attention, which would explain the ,, on his last test. ,,luckily, it was something he didn,t really need to pay a lot of attention to, his major was art, and art had little to do with what dead people did back when no one cared.  so he texted friends in other classes and then laid his head down and closed his eyes.  nikolai didn,t realize that the lack of sleep from this morning,s early awakening had left him so tired.  he drifted into unconsciousness and,,inside. ,,nik is standing in the yard of his old house in shipman.  his dog is jumping around at the feet of his little brother, only ten-years-old.  the garden is beautiful, lilies, tulips, roses, and many other types of wildflowers sprout up from the ground to kiss the sky.  the sun is bright, the trees rustle with a faint breeze.  the air smells of spring.,,,nikolai looks around, happy to be home.  he checks his watch for the time.  ,, o,clock.  he looks away at the house and sees the crack in the siding from when he had ran his bike into it. he checks the time again.  ,, o,clock.  nikolai realizes this can,t be right, it must be a dream.,,he jumps fifteen feet in the air with barely a bend of his knees and glides onto the roof of the house.  he looks over the horizon.  his eyes can see for hundreds of miles.  he looks as far as the college, seeing students walking back and forth.  he smiles and sits down.  he reaches a hand out to the garden, trying to summon the flowers.  his efforts are fruitless.  he closes his eyes to concentrate.  a thought occurred afterward that this was always a mistake in the dream world.  he feels an odd sensation, as if he were traveling.  ,,he reopens them to somewhere else, somewhere dark.  he smells burnt meat, tastes it, breathes it.  he raises his hand in search of a light.  he puts his hand back down.  he concentrates, focuses.  slowly, light dims the room.  there is a black door in front of him.  the door beckons to him, calling his name loudly in his head.  he walks towards it, the smell of burnt meat becomes stronger.  he touches the doorknob and his hand becomes singed.  he jerks it away and looks at his blackened palm.  he looks away and imagines his hand whole and healthy.  when he looks back his hand is normal with no sign of burning present.  he looks on a hook near the door.  there is a glove hanging on it.  he puts it on and opens the door, the glove catches fire.,,,inside the room he sees a man standing over a wood furnace, his arms crossed, staring into the fire contently.  the furnace burns with bright blue and green flames.  nikolai steps closer to the furnace, the man is unaware of his presence.  the heat expelling from the fire bathes him in warmth.  he squints his eyes at the fire through the small window of the furnace.  a man screams and presses his face against the glass from within the furnace.  his eyes are bleeding profusely and are filled with horror, his face is half melted.  he gapes at nikolai with half his mouth open, the other half is fused together by melted flesh.  nik hears a voice inside his head.  help me, says the maniacal plea.  nikolai shutters fiercely and takes a step back, wondering what kind of hell he had conjured himself into.  the man standing in front of the furnace becomes aware of his presence and turns surprised.  the man,s rage-filled face quickly changes to that of a horned demon.  the man becomes three times larger, muscles bulge out, his eyes turn a murky yellow.,,,"who are you,?" the thing yells.,,,nikolai can,t speak.  i,m in control, i,m in control, just make him disappear.,,,"you are not in control here boy, i am," the thing roars.  nikolai becomes covered in flames.  he feels his skin peeling from his face, he smells his own burnt flesh.  nik feels pain like none he,s ever experienced.  he screams out and closes his eyes.  get out of here, he yells to himself.  he reopens his eyes to the man-demon laughing.  ,,,"don,t leave yet, you just got here."  the man lifts his hand and brings them down in a solid motion.  nikolai looks up to see another furnace fall and encapsulate him inside.  he slams down on his back onto a bed of hot coals.  he squirms over and crawls to the door.  the coals become lit, the fire rages within, igniting him again.  nik looks out the window only to see the other man,s furnace facing him.  the man is tearing his own flesh away in agony.  nikolai looks away in disgust and watches his own flames turn from blue to green to white and feels the excruciating pain as it gets hotter and hotter.  he screams and screams, he chokes on his own melting skin dripping into his open mouth.  and he wakes up ,,outside.  with sleep paralysis over nikolai suddenly yelled and fell back in his desk, knocking it over and himself in the process.  after a loud clang and clunk he,s left lying on the floor beating out imaginary flames while the whole class stared at him.,,,"mr. petrov, are you quite done?" asked professor bilner.,,,nikolai shook his head and realized he wasn,t dreaming anymore.  he got up, slightly embarrassed, and picked the desk back up.  then he remembered the man, the demon.  he grabbed his backpack and was out the door without saying anything and too quickly to see the teacher scowling at him.  ,,,nik walked at a brisk pace down the flight of stairs and outside into the fresh air.  he sat down on one of the steps outside the door and wiped sweat from his face.  what the hell was that?  he thought.  never had he been in a dream that was so vivid, or painful.  he had felt discomfort in dreams before, even been shot, but the pain was artificial, insignificant.  it was just enough to know that he had been shot, but not enough to really hurt.  but this dream. . .  he shuttered.  just remembering the heat brought more beads of sweat down his face and onto his lips, in which he almost gagged, remembering the taste of his own burnt flesh oozing into his screaming mouth.  even now he was somewhat apprehensive about looking at his arms and torso, afraid that he,d be charred and blackened.  he shook his head.  it wasn,t real.  it was a dream.  get a hold of yourself,   ,,,nikolai got up from the stairs and walked back to his dorm.,,

----------


## Needcatscan

Closest iteration:

insid,.p "plnase, do,,f slop-" she zhisqers.g herywi,ger"sfl-wbover his, entwinin, kinh zme rhyth? of yassionb  rimoaai feelw hei stifg n-plles prias ayainat hom wznh ker on.  she,s nearinq cxgmai,khe fle"s he"qbody shudder mith ynticipationy",-pmyw,"uhe mfis?ers softly ihxh r earc  his nent th-ust sxnds t"e, bjth opf.the be- aiduflyinq swiftlf upw od, nik foels theor sh oa adfiruejing by hf" cheep. othecbed gzowsbwmaller d.d smill.rkkn tee dsstanc , sorgotteg in uhe heaqbof yheomoment.t heklooks "peand reac,eo out with his hand bo,grdgwthe deep-purple sky.  it  uddenlyxcolfwp,ls lpknfaate-dated "alloon and encaisulate.,them dn d sphere of silk.  the cunushineu rays of lnoe,der lkghm vhl,ugh the je,ere, illnminatingbig pwikhtlo.  the xnhltsume isxnoid op external sohpds-nik vnlk heaus skye,s sojn lryes anp khe re?eruhratiojs of gheu, q.ick, heasc breath,ng.  hehlifts his left arq and moveb wt in"n yizcular mfaion. zthv,htwiql arouid mrdbir unpwl she bsliegting on uxw of him-  whe falls yown on histcoeqtjand aakkis seftly, then wziojers, m"lek,s oevey stcp.  let,c stvy hire uoye,er." whhe rises up on kishhips and baci down again jhythzzcallym xhe.brdathes hv"der.t,"okayt" he ma"agepdin b?tween breaths.,,the climax qomes   he graes holdonf hel-hes bgown bair smotwemsng hin nopainls in jer sweet sdtll-andxthrusts ctthua,?"hps sbrenfth.  she erissqou, ashhii -?ed smill? inco vez anx hishj.lvis  eco,es ,lick w"th her juiles. gshe voflacles as  sallmcfverxcext to him ip.thecsoft eocoonw  the pilkvcarwpsqs her skineas she slides duwi tqe?.urpqemsphersn  taeetipwgy ggnsationgim like ,o otgealercett zhxir woaeqgaki.g., nikola- xnnwsaxhixk txat is why htqc?datedbit  gtinz tshexctntg ues xo stro"e rer bodyttnuzhe enclosed san?tuar,.een,rancef wiva uvery "areds. die watcheo,lenjoyi,g every se"onh.w minutysu laybe ,oujsggambyn  c quiet ueeping islr?ard, seemibg.to yestuyn inscde thuir reiuge. xnot ugabn, ge t,-nls. whe f- lk her fadynb.  sh. lgoks ao hfm, sazdejed.,,"already?  you prooised.",,hecyelcs oytk"cllrityn" s, t eo iouavails ,she isefydkmg akd therevwasjnoahiwg he co-jl do. xhhd ringing le"otes loidebpand loudlr.  the worgd turns black,tnikib.i,s "jsi,n dgrkens xnd he awkkensv,ap.tside.  kelop-xed hisjmy"sq expjctfng an ad"rm yleck to ue gopng off, xu, ,nly gindikg silknox.gnd a slqvqr ofqmordpsg suns-ine comveg thatugw thq blioks of nis oindowho he "ooked qveyjst ahe clhxl, bseven a-cgshezsqtfup ond syookaa?l head, tryingbto hol, on to kte wmauewof skfa and.,. . jwasliwrt"e silq so oon-agtin? ch- coulph,. re"atbhr, ainesugh hn i-s hu"e  tzwouldocomezback to fozzldkmo icgtee ?ay, that,s thj way his dreuir usually worged.  sime pecple re-bvbered areams imm dicteiy aftrr but cimpeetelv fmrgetethem latprqin the "aykwrple othe-s ar- the crmplrte upposited? niktlairfell ift  xhc latteapgategory.  he trted tg tginh of where the dame svce came fho?.h hetcouldnvd remojberc,haj eitvds.  whac was s.ili etchgd.in hismm.nz lvke stone waf t,e feelilg of rcoatiwg in jhe azr, toe feewtnzm?frsemin qushinfttkromgh his lqwen bo?y, begirngqforxyll-ase. phe reme"bered thw soft feelbof herzbr?cvtsg thegyaste of ber salica, the smhltiqw h,t h.ir.,,nembdeathev in -uepl"t tnxf  llshe cou-d smell w-s hiq zile afydirtywsauodry in t,ebcorner,  his ?ps?s ruds wer yirlled wyth pwe de,icacy oq "mo-ningybre-th" wnd sedfdltvmnly dr"wsiness .ith a sligwt win".of dep escsyn.  he palled ug his covers and lookedfdown. wnqt nven avfeoecti?n tqnshow ior,tovedreai sdx, he"th,ugut.  guessdehat wa pagc?ckzl akf go?d,econsiderindche zad a roommzte sge?ping ,, beet awaysr?om him.  if he didn,tyhavefg hafd-on chen thert was a goid ?hahre-than.he?w.hi,t mo nitg ?r rampint zhs btd in hvs oliep.,,nikoxa" look d "rounj dgnfusew. .wahn t he spartled aw.ke yy s.medh"ng?  ?ole kied of alfrmr . .  but t?ere ras no alaom.going offw xikfoj h,s rgommatl,s.nfmuybh jt "ks jfst his brp n telling him to made ap.g he d.dn,t inowr he war subevhn wouldn,t"care in abvut a"half hour.  tiscfirsz chasd wasn,t forlanothnrthour, butphnp dream had once aga n lqxt him id aswtfye of gbdity untost while his qind jusu wa-ted.eo-collaps. bwcc igfrpsleeo,k hesnqs-ed and turfexufor tiirtyhsecon.s and gave up.,fhe pot up abp skreochep ,is legscanduarmse zmonday.  he jqte lhved mondays.  nia hdngovbr wxhka sweie rejwadzr lf yesterday,s drinkibk.  eisyyzght b?owl oavr-was greasy, ais ?,rktbrown e"es aae the p odult"of six vours-ol qlepz iwtweredbi,sthe cornery. -wl oacne? and heoded iut ofmm?e oora-volm-"nmv?owarcs bhe bathroox for aphot fhoser. f,,hwenty dinu,es lhhur nrkokai wssjsack in his room, reftehhef anq rexdy for another zayuzqqviraioiawskatu.  although this semebte, ?sd consistid morw of.textrmessavingd"nyer thg"t-ble while txeyteacheo l,ctured while simultaneously attemp?i.g to pesfjct the abilitycof -ub-"ocalizdug into az etr.iece civn-a -enfriloquist. uvery few stadenpslchuld sub-vjlaaize cell ekough fox thz microssopicsxkipjnsavxmwdiscreetly ij hiswor her ear to yecogn.zejshexqorda while?concurkqntly moving fis r, ho?aklls luttln enoughrto"tov be notcfedgbyit?e qeaqhers. ivq nas an art,-one tha? hx-" crentwy suckrd at and had been rjbuded wogtip?e ,iras in ilagf fok doing. ,xiz go?l ,as to perlecn ithby -ae endnof zhv cemxst?d, h.kever unrea?isti-.a,axtvn was up end doqzg hisqrqulin" -f z"rn-"ghezircjses whea nikolid ertered the reov, howdlingyoff -n?zcompletelykyae du,,""iy niy, oh,  lem  e tuya arouncd"t he mmde a b?g shjw ofn.xccng .weeopgosite diuection.  ,,"tntoj, -ut ityydt," niwolxcusaidl  "you onowde donet give a zhit.",,anton was scmepjing outpox a fazryqaoen an anomaly, god,szbig mkstake, ke br-ke esery st-reotype rule in thv bojk.?,he wam ,i,,eth" kgl"r of aark chocolgte,ltozsd xody,dan, was r"rretdous at sverymsport he "mc evsr tried   he hadl?rown up inrtkezprojects of jichmo-do iirginia ynd wcnteto thelworstaschools ingtoe,lgtx.,qb-t he whsxa gnnius"lut eveayttingz  bejganageo a full s,hol rship ti vsu"lnm was noww.n his whcond yeqr, w dh h ,.,, and double mzjioing xn ?sychiatqy and-ehtlisyblitnrature.  re wasealso gay.  not fltmboy-nt.gark hegdzjn,t walk doun the stregtuin pznk l-srti witl sintenwos ,aqing-"i like gqyw" or.ntedeon uz"lfrynt aq tawk lnke.a  lelbh-bcond-h.ipbd h.dhusph o  chebrttadeku  he was juiet ans re-tato o"mselfx  nidolai afoorcz-xeit hadutofdo with norzfitt"ng iuto the bmackdczowr bekause of his lack oqzin,erestvau sportspanddmojt wiite people wele intkmi"hted zy a,laggb blabkjguy.,,he had t. adm i, he was c lrttlojfreaked out w en ?e wan touz he was being xutmw"tf a blackaguy from tjr prg.ects his freshden yehr, bi" th? stereotyhe that heoexpecbet to walkcintonthe derm quicklylfowed aeiy asirh eaw ptsters of garsous altqrnati,e aydwpopulyr rock,ktnds plastedejucn hbs sidr ffithecrlom-  t en whon inton told dvmqhe-wasee "sschkatry,enslrshnva.oyjandwtatn"t oq tme fo-tbslf tesm, likjlaijfel. rilht jt hoxh.  zqerneince theirefirs, sembster tqey-rui?kly gfew to bexbemt .riends andkleoea edlt aequested to cearoomed togethln eacd"sfmestera  ,,anton was uu y talkinbnto hwl about sqkprhils,she tuned backxin ro rwadi . as ye pu"lex on the r.st ofyhis clophe, aed turuedrarouhd.r rgvon tu.ned around.andp?oobek atshim expeqtanfls, whjcg thec turned to annoyanme. i"you wdren,t even listlping wegehyou?",,oikcsexugged.,,"okanl whwcz casnitilhis-time?z thk roomb oz the gprlp  ox wait."  antonnlooked at hiv,yatch. g?mhstcbe thv girf." ,,"i ,old you, i,m done wi?f s-at bamnbrocm.o antpwhwcq gircr",,"you knom, four dr-am gir", sk eyrig?t ",."ixs,ea- ?f a lut of diffdrent gsrysz-low do you knoetthayri waz h,efmins ofshevh",,qyou-xe aawayseuposd sevejkwhgn youkrf "otc her.",,"rcally?"  aigolgi a"ked cuiiousl,. e"n hzpqbt rvally paid atteis"jnq butoanton noticed evqrything.q,"dehen onhtte-x,t,levery numq.  nou,ve go  .nnfescurate rpnzal clkck?",,"ymahd i gues  "o. xsomething qeaps weking meculm  el-uink. . .p sometyinp -uzzin,.  no. ,bkeoing.  ik,scsomeaqindlof alarm  or at lehst thii last timr, a-dvi thsnw a-h.rjtikee iefore too, itmunot pysitiver",l"tuvr must be oee oo-l of a glrppfor yo  go hafeaher etched in your suzcsnic-ous gn weln as you doj"u,heuthought back oo hik dreak.  "ceah. . .r,,awoat you ,e"f iswq real sorl, rne?thag -cu actually ?an-qouch.z bot snmething i know vhzh aoout, bwg i learu strazgix gpys oealwn jomk thdm,? ce jesteq,,,"you ever had a lucidvdream be?oxe avton?z etrqemore sddl tkan youdthknk.",t"i,m-nftwa trh m?j, yobgk-ohkthat.",,"evaryone dre,ms, itms a mactlr of whenveo yoq rcmemsxe itsor n"z.",,"s -you,vexxold mlkbeforu.",,"xvy-?y, iggomtu bet gotigf. nik maad ks ne pulled kissbackpackiabougd?hih shoulder.,,"you,yxwc?aqsxdohsn,o ktvrt o"r another ,o mikntes,"l"otonjl ateddwhkle -ooking ar hil watch.,w"tha.ju for t e teps" nikodai sjid gri,fing as hebozntwixtrtheudoi?.  antof flasheddiim a smote anx.closlp thw dooroat hisibaukp  -b ik hcaded out of the dorm anl ontz a e qgiet mam-us.  at q,,"vam thingsbwzr"."tillhrarhcr goieq, lhe huftle and xustre ov folrege stuzentsajsuallszdidn,t stant,kn,il.a lhttle qefore ,, ,oenet"egfirs  caxsses stbutid.  hj sav down on a benchnrxgh. zutsid- fis gogm and uutixis backyqck donn.n pe pu"leakobt a cigareotv?andflpkhuez,zlrt up, and oood a luhg draffoclysiyg hssd"yesmanv hriep to rememberhhis dream.g slowlv-every so slewly-images wohld flash x"ro,qj "qs mind-o ey .  g psa? s,ynlon topbof jim,dand thoi ?lvimage ofjz puqpley,vn zuccblk appgar?d and d,stppeaoed.  slowly ke wigced th, wdolg dlebm back togetatr.  "fter ve was syt,sfied that he remembepedqmokt hf it he pu led hik ?aptop out of guq facqgack and slagt d ryping??w y in hid ddeai journaj.  obdwrote ah-much asuhe eoulc rememmer,  sigq sb skunds, sm"lla, seksations.   eidrewlawmictvre of vkbe,s havr-hxs laptow mws eqnapntd with a swecial pen whict he cocld use dirrntoy on,the screenmto dral itage,?sl.mv. pqyling"itsovo oftdemo y, featzrhnby ieatum..  theredwzrf alreadya"unjruds of entrkes.  hr s"warrtvd ouy thy oned that inv?-ved skye, hia latexp entry urou.ht thejcounn ti coe-ty-seven.  once "?ain tke drneitg,of lerawa, nearty identicalzto ch" others, everi doygil of kej waswcarvedkueepoz injhis mind.  - qx",em ni?," z ooice-voucded js a fist punched his sho,lde  yrnm bchind.  nikolei quictly szet the iabtop tnd gureea arrusd. ,"" ey wilo."n,"whzp,yocxdoins out here io early?",,"just getmiqi gomeffresh li ," hq said, takin, xnotherpdraej  ,,"ah yes,znkshftg betterajhan freshxtoba mo smokel- he "okep as he sat row- nex  tj nih aad loox out hvspown pa?k ow cagbrzttem.  ,,r.dveyy-u real zhe paper?o wull ,sked.,,niiolaf sighed.  "vhat y- it tcil time?" qwill was whatbthe churcr likdd te cawl a rrcceant,  boceone whozhathw thr hlvern.end and tye church and cal theyjdtood flrr,,"fockicg governmdnt,h kode ittzxrin.  tzzra wvj a peace nl protest agahnst-thu ihlpmhc waq jnecampus at uvw a,d they marched in and arrested dll of them for sujgjcted uesbor"smgm xley ?venppuvzonetgqy hn the hosfitam fordxxyengrto quote,tze fir t avendmont.",,"nij much dxod ir qujoimg qobething that doesddueexlsh anyporp.",,yyeah, uo .hit.x xer pere, tvpyrarrvsted?a hundred ammberssof a mosqus in kantag fyr bombing a batrio- chgrch"  how yuch?you kant noozit thae,s a load of horse shwt?"  wjsl svitqxnbthe g.ouj".r,"diat,s khai i think of this fuckonb countrt man.  js soonxa? ibm out ofscollege i,m gettiagnt.e hollfout ff hsre.v,ef thc fojnding iothers, well qxll, iy ath nf bxe deceased "resiiant?psawdwhal vtatu t h couit-y cac in now they hould rold ov,r iy t?eyr xravzs.",,"history doesyhjve a zay of repeaceg" ctsedf.  think of wbrlihwar ii.",z"yea?, but theudigfarqnce is tee us g,.,t admas ticbegngeancommgnisr sqatj.  tkey hide brhind alyunch o" pol"tical bullshmt aex stillesfhehjw try ti ccpvince ever-bne we,re axdem.bracy.qwyox ksow -hatcth". zoumtrt,e p?ublem  k?",,"l.c  of patriqtismf",byik had had thss conversat,on rith wwll eany timei befove.?ogvery tsmn stmetlzngonew poqped ints thi newspgpor, wic. fxt tzerk jalkgjg arainst i..,,"i,m heing serjous niz.  the shurchovf?patriotismekf th kdis ase gf .oispckuotny.  l stilc ulamemxushlb.cu twenty emavs?qoo for ynvagingxirjg.",,"w"yp  zou cansy tlgme him  wrwwhat preshdeatbwa,k-n i fdcinz two xe ades later. bshoot,dif you,oe gonna bkame scmeone,yblamemt-e islamivcjaoicxls-who frew plones inuo the world trxde center,bo- blame ohu sh ite caliphgrho,de,xkrew"amd,kcvlt-jbe thecenemycof god.",,lamerica is th. eoegy of god, orux?l.hbanbwar,zthe,goverement anr "h? churc-zhas seen -o that.  i tkfl rou. . wv,,"-eu will, ilgot?l"get"to clays," iij said hutvwng him uffgy,"okay, n dpxobleb.  but tey, -you comi-msyo"n  club next week q?r the kirln b.etinz?i,,"i,m  jrpris d ynurmcluj aas?,u been shuu down?yerxbjmtoe collegs.",,"so am i actua,lb.  so ar? you c-m,mi?",,,we,ll seu.  i,llwlet you know.",b"okay  later then.",tnikowaifgot up and gtabledchis bapk ackland headnaemrwhrds hid cjass.  ,,ik,j nwh that nik didnut carekaboutmpoliticscor hsw cumrenx s,ate "fhhis tountryv he waq actually quotj concrfned.  but heifoylnsed a cfrtain p"iloswshy,g why worly ybout sometsinf kxu can,tschazwer  h. nao a crd nhar collbge smuxentum?..ring in art-ip,s not wi e kqat was zhe ?est fieldstojmjkexx dxm. ait ofmvifference in poligicsw  besicem, qost qxoamvrica eag satiqfiedwwieh the -urrent stmte of governlent, ,tmwan tue roung againmt t-ecold. gthe ygungee coodd was pbhorrrdeby,the obyious tramplinf of fregpom .aive the ?lder generayion yelt "afr amd securw againstltheeoutsi-i zonld oa eeil mu,lpbsb  knd not juqt muslims anym"le-now hrndus, buddhists -n" gex?tw"ae starti?g ts sex pejs-cuyioc from patriotst  carisoialiey wai the onlo?deligiow ,sn the us, toat jorned wioh patriotish, fo.ming a hybrgd of god any country, a frlipniltismavig.ychy o  xa riog andymhoestian te,oyiegs where the pre"ixent rulws"and tne peopli are patmhed ovqr by a panviarnh icstve hevvent.  xurprxsingly edbvgh, axr z"zuars c,mpound wf belzmvs boqded pretty wer".  christiatn kept their eod abd qweir fpith, but alleahekj focus and attfqmio, wfnt ij p?trift,bm and thelrlco.ntrf,p cnd na.ionw w-ilefubdtr god became an aftervhaaght.  classic iebigion was "eingzs errun bykth s new relirionv reljgi?n thatdcenfered tn?soghthit, yow could feef apd,toueh qsomathiag peo"lh woeli pkovect anu fmght -oadudail the deatr.c,who cogldtbaame thlm thsughs  even?niwklaizscmetxmcsxbecame sedycnj ba the k-jrlv hf patriotgsm,slmesv?-gs ?nd thgrorerwhklming feeling offeride und -oupppthat?camk?llbnu with txe sougs of thb u?"tnd  tatks, flirm  td concueftx.  otlfqsomeiire, though. . . n,,wkile thb pldea genrvotioy feltfsafbjbihind theiv tal s of tyrqnny zreated py mhssnhp patriot.amt,rth, kouvgzfolt the woth?rawal of rights, the ceducvipn oi?freeuojyf fremdy, of speecy wafceuhetkvnguoh thexpwnt.  yos "okld ge, up in .rontboc a trodu a-d call jhwt ki.psvand muslims towel-heads, but if a pdtriot ij remey"eddto as s d?rt-fulken-or onedor the fohet many ep,thetszjpwated fogxeacriotsihevorlshe wouldlbe arreated.  thk ?ctuon happened-tuchu.bre at colleg"z benausi tde largesujm,jority of people who dihn,tucxnscdln the"sen estpat?iots-or sust lidnrt give a ghit-wew  wol,,gebstrdbntsz hthis jw zhercqteqoryvnakolai puaehims,lk urner,r,y jusn djdn,t lartj uhe masn,t raised "eiivious axg -e -duld tolbra,r -he c"lltge-m-ndated xabriotiymwsebvtces-wnce g weer andnbe conteat.  noo wtllhthgugamn iill hzd uo bedin dhe mjdss .f it, tvying to caufe as m"ce"chaos as he cwuln manafeo glas hgp, nilolqi thsught.g i,mxvot going to get znvolveq. oj- wslkehzjo uiztoqt ,,, in rhe maochylbbuildinx.   ye     a   ,,histury wawbome ofetuejolasj," he hated.  il ?asn,t fg muchqthat ,eydidn,tafoke l?arnint afout nhe hiytoe- of thezbpzad or af his xoulwpyh bw wa? thehfagt that so much of it ?as bullxhpt.  gistory books had reex a.l,butmrewyitr,n ic th?nlast dec de.t thi unitpa staues yhis, thi us that. wir gas enough ts doivr"nikolaidcrazy, e" ekiaswy omerican himtory.  worl. hrstjry was blarableh?n his f eshmen ?ewr because it .nvolvpm othfr countfjes anl hghckuldzovurl okathe emgeloishgents a.oug the "nit"d stn-es easkyh enough. je-t in amer cbn hizhorrs he was so tired ofzif tdat-he just saarted tcningkit outhand nktcpabinb a bgtnof aetenkion, whi.h wouldfexplmantfhe ,, ont-is lazthtest. ,,luogi"y, it wa, somethwng je d?dn,t really njed to say ablzt of ajtentign to, his ma od waw or"  ans.ar  had aittlbgtu do .ithkweaqvdead pecplf jtd back wxen no ont cafed.  so hent?xled fzi"nd, .x othed closses and then laid hhs head down wn bcllse- hi"b yes.  niksevi hidn,t reapizt thqtgthe lack on o-eep from this morning,suearly awakenia.-hav lefwvham-so ti ea.  ue mrifted inl" enconswiuucntsf"aegleingide..,tnik is vtonding in-yhe uxrd of his old huush inhshipcan.?"hvs dogvt  jumpirg aruund arstee feet of qix z?ttlg brwqher, pnlw t-ngyear,-ol.pd vhe garjen esdbeau?iful, y?lies, tulip,t roeqsxjand munv orherwtrpes mf ril"flg.ers sbrojk qz,from phdngroond go oi-shthe skytrnnnl suniis b.igct, the trevb rust"e with a fajnt brsezh.  vhe auh smells xq sprrnom,w,nwkolqi looksxbroun-, happd to be home?  he chwcksqhi" tathr f"r tr" jine.  ,, o,ylock.q he looks awaynst tne house ald sees the yraqk in tho iiding pmoe when hephau "anzgisq"ixe in.o it. he checlb ?he .ime again.c ,, o,clock.  nikolai reaouzfp .hisccg  k?bq,rigrt, itdmutt be a cro.m.,,he jumps ftvteen feet in ahe air "ith yaneuy -daenm of hjs ,nees and glidegx"nyo the roofdof the xouje. whe eoqkwyovtrfyh, horizon.  hispeyes,cdx see for huu rgdt oj "wle..  he vooxs as fan as the collegep sering b?udenes walkcng back awyoyorvs.  kq smiles and si,s dounot h" ceachzs a hand ou? to ohk rardr.c trfingato suamon qhe rlywery.  hrs effortk a"e vruizless.  ie clesesjhie qyno to xoncentrate.  a thought oc.urned aiteria d that thzs was a ways a mistakz in t,e d eam worlv.l"fe fa?zs qn odd sensaki n, pswifihe wbxe travelinf,  ,,he reopeno nhem to somxwjeylaelse, somewhere ua k.j he smerlm birn fmeat, ttytes it, bgeat-ek io.  hv r?isds h,skhand in search of a xight.  ce pttsthi, hqnd backmiown.  en efncentrates, focuqes.c sljply, lhghrqdims the room.  a?eje isqq blalk dmon ln pkant ?fjoim.  whe door becjonf to jim, cal,inghhis na-e loudlyiinwhiswhepr.  he walks lowayasqzt, the smell of burntgmeat becomel strongar.  hectotche? ahe moobgnob and his hand becomes siiged. frl jerms bthaway svd looks "tmhqs blackened ealm.  he lrrks dwae ind imagigeq qxs hlnd wholv and health-"  whcn ue looks bakk vis hbnm ivnngrmaobjith nb signtof burningm?reseftw  he lofksdon a h,ok neir the dhor. bthejy hs a gloqe hangnng .- it. qye,pu.s jbnon"and opens tg- doirubtdy glove catkhzs fireb,j,itside the romm -e seesza mankssaneinagover " wqod furjgc., cicrarms croised, staribg in.o thy firg contentlk.  tne fhrnac- tf-ns  iqa bric,t blue anj green flaoesa  nikalgi steps closeg to the furnace, z,m manjig unatare ofwhis grxaence.  th- hcat egpeldinp f,om the fcrkjbamhmk him wv warmth.nuhe zquin,s dis ey-s at the fire throuch tsw sjajl window s  the furnaceq qa man screams lnd "ressms his face agaitbt thr gfasi flom iithin fhe ruqeace?  hie "yesmkre jleedengipwofusely andjare"filled wifh hok?orn hqs cace ms te fbdmmqkdj  zn gapes at nxpolai wit?jhhlf h?s mhuth opwn, thewh-,er.ralv is iuszd  ogethar by melted klespg fnik hea"x aqvoiceb"nsi,eqhit?hkad.  hel"wme, smys the ma,ia?ll petaa, nwkolai.sgbcterspfierhely rnn , kes " step back, s-tderingkwhatwkind o" hell hu hbd"codjured wikselddinro"  bhr"mav ,tafdingtin ?ront "?dahe fxrnac, bectvou aware of hie aresencezand tu ns lurprised.u t.e man,s-rage-fillev fale suvcklh chanqes to ?hat of a "nrned dom?nb  the manubjlogesythrqe temcs j"rmer, muscles bulge outn hi? eyes tu,  a qur.y  ellow.,,,"ehzcarepyout?" teg thing esllt.,,,ni,olaiiuan,t s?eak.  i,  inpcontrol, i,m in coatrol, juuq mokeqhzm qisapbeqr.d,,""ou arel,ot qh coytkol here boy, i am," the thing fvars.  tijolai beoomeswcoverey in fhamms.  he feelsgtis skin pyelinz fromwhisqfake, he zmell. his o-nbkuvnu flesh.  nik cgecs painplzke none he,n,eveg -xpxrgencedm  be ucrwamh,out ani cleaes hksaeoex.  get out-ofmhe,e, hedyells no himkelo. dhe reopenqotix-e.es po thekmanzdnmocila gqitd.  ,,"" ondtrlecae yet, you jmst-got?here."  the mfn lifas hij hanb ana b"inls themadown ikiaisolid,motion.  nikoday lookv upitn seenanotmer furnace wahl a,d ejcapsulatz g?m inside.  heds-ams downbfnlhis bxba cnto a bkd  fdhos cbahq.  hehmquirmsyover wudwcrjw"s to tkf doorf  theavoalsdbwroee lit, th- .dme ragewqwithsn,.ienitihg lvm agqinh  nikzlooks but ,he windpw only mobs-ehthe otfer mak,s furnice"fachng him. bthe kan is tfarinoshis owf flesh xnky in bkon..  niqolai lnoks mway jn disgust awd watw es his ownoflamew tfrn from blue to green tn wmite jnf feelsrthi excruciatingppainspsdiz iots hotuae azx sottlr.k hemscilams and s,re-mw, su chfkespo, hiy,.whpmeltink?skx- wr ppint awta hbs ope  mouxof khnd he gtkes u.c,,oufsidv. bwith sreep paialznis orer wikolai suddeney yelled  nd fell back in uis -esklxknocqinusio over and aimce.fci  the,procdss. avfpem,? loud clang and clunkghe,s,lefa lyingjzn thebfloor bedtizgvouqwikagina y fl"moo wh le the?whoie class dlayedcat hid.,,."mbx keorov, are you quitejdnned. askmd arofessor dilnir.,,,nikolai shookqhiz habdyandorxa-ized ,s pasn,t dreem"ng abymjrt.  he ootzup, sleghtiy fmbarrassed, and pscsed khe desk bickaup.  whesrte r.membwred txevkon, t"e demon. whe grabrkp his hackp-cksand aas yrt tke drvr  itnout saying jgything -ud tarlquucklz .o see she reac,ea gcowlinzbat rim.  ,,,ni- walked atna biisi pace dowg ?he flighl of sfairs anxooftsidz ipt?  hs rfesh?air.  he sjt down onmunevof thh..tewl outsidt khj d .r andpviped sweat -rof ,isqfhcdc  whtt thl hazl was that? lhe thought. rnere" had sl beunxon g dream thatkwas so vibid,?"r hainful.  h- hadffelt.?iscocfor,btn dretms before, pved ween shot, but jjg pyin wus artifkviql, iz.ignificdst. "jq has.julx eaough to kplw thxa ee haoibeen ehotw but n t enougs ro weallyy"urt.j lur tqfs drezm.h.e.  he acutteredyr jusr ."mepbjring the hext brku h- rortybeam, df,swe?t doonqcis xace and onto kis leps, iniqhich ue ?lmo"t gag.ec, remsmb,ring the taske of his own burnm flesh oezing into hif screamiyg mout .  bve- powzxe wrs somtuhtttuppreh?nsivf abxxtxlooking atdhrs arms anbhtorso,,afrahd ehat he,dabe cyarrdd and bla.kenjx.kahe shozk hiswhead.kbit xasn,tqaeaa. nit"wjs a dre,ma ?gzrea xoldktfrynur"elfv   ,,npicolacyg"tvupvfzom ihm stibrs ard whlwem back to cis xormp",

----------


## Sornaensis

How does this work? Are you selecting from a table of characters randomly? Or setting the char values to random integers?

----------


## Needcatscan

> How does this work? Are you selecting from a table of characters randomly? Or setting the char values to random integers?



It starts off with all random chars between 'a' and 'z' and some punctuation; then it loops through each char each iteration and uses a Random object to determine whether to "mutate" that character or not based on the mutation rate entered.  If by the end of all the mutations, the string as a whole is closer to the original string entered, it becomes the new "most fit" string.

----------


## Sornaensis

So you aren't using a population?

----------


## Needcatscan

> So you aren't using a population?



no

----------


## Sornaensis

Laaaame  :tongue2: 

It might work faster if you did.

----------


## Ynot

> Laaaame 
> 
> It might work faster if you did.



Also'd work a hell of a lot faster if it was a compiled binary, instead of running in a .net VM, but hey....

----------


## Needcatscan

> Laaaame 
> 
> It might work faster if you did.



10,000 iterations a second isn't fast enough?

----------


## Needcatscan

> Also'd work a hell of a lot faster if it was a compiled binary, instead of running in a .net VM, but hey....



the .exe is a compiled binary, it's not running in a virtual machine.

----------


## Ynot

if it's written in C#, using the .NET framework then it's not a native binary

it's compiled into something called byte-code (which, at runtime, is then JIT-compiled and executed by the .NET virtual machine)

see here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_...diate_Language

Btw, could you post the code
just curious

Ta

----------


## Sornaensis

> 10,000 iterations a second isn't fast enough?



Evolution is working extremely slow here as you aren't using a population. Not the actual speed of the program.

----------


## Needcatscan

> Evolution is working extremely slow here as you aren't using a population. Not the actual speed of the program.



The point wasn't to use a population but to recreate Richard Dawkins original program with a few bells and whistles.

YNot:

I stand corrected.  I knew it compiled it into the Common Language (hence why you can have Visual Basic and C# code in the same program) but I wasn't aware it was running in a VM  I thought after it hit the .exe it was in binary.  

As far as the code goes it's actually pretty long since I added some new things to it; but I can send it to you in a PM if you like.  BTW, obviously you are a programmer, do you do it professionally?

----------


## Ynot

> obviously you are a programmer, do you do it professionally?



programming wise, C/C++, but that's just for fun
Professionally I'm a Linux Sys Admin

----------


## Sornaensis

> The point wasn't to use a population but to recreate Richard Dawkins original program with a few bells and whistles.



Oh I see.

----------

